# horn buzzing, causing battery to die



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why not look into replacing the Battery under Warranty? How many volts is the Alternator putting out on the Display?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Is this a low tone electronic buzzing sound after you turn the car off and the a/c or defrost was on prior?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

It sounds like a short in the horn I bet if you smack it, the buzz will dissipate


----------



## CHUCKmfnNORRIS (Jun 29, 2014)

@ eddy the display says 14.4 like normal after i jump it to start it, before starting it it says 8-12 volts

@merc6 it is a low buzzing, but does it at random. weather i had ac or defrost on before i turned it off it still happens

the thing is that its fully random

the service tech over the phone said its normal but shouldnt keep buzzing. 

im gonna bring it in soon but wanted to see if anyone had this issue in there cruze, its a '14 1LT manual if that makes a difference


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

From what I can find out all Cruze cars make that buzzing sound, even my diesel does it and after 2 years still no battery problems.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think you have a bad battery. Cruzes simply buzz after turning the car off.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Yup cruze diesel here, mine buzzes to but no battery issues. I was told it's something to do with the injection /fuel I could be wrong.


----------



## CHUCKmfnNORRIS (Jun 29, 2014)

im gonna call and setup an appointment in the morning


----------



## CHUCKmfnNORRIS (Jun 29, 2014)

problem fixed. the horn button in the steering wheel was making a small amount of contact.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

CHUCKmfnNORRIS said:


> problem fixed. the horn button in the steering wheel was making a small amount of contact.


Yay I was sorta right!


----------

